# Filter sock holder



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

I have 3 seperate drains going into my sump, so I plan to put each one thru a 7" filter sock. I didnt realize the diameter was actually 7", thought they were just 7" long. So I had to adjust the plans for the first baffle, I left about 19" to fit 3- 7" filter socks.

Looking for a creative solution to hold the filter socks, yet also be able to remove them easily. The mounts seen online are expensive, not looking to spend around $25 ea for a filter sock mount.

Found these online somewhere, thinking about making these mounts using pvc. Any other ideas? what do you use to hold your filter socks?


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

going to follow this one, thinking of adding socks into a big sump I have in the works...


----------

